# Ed Winter Industrial Historian



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I am going to post a series of pictures on this post of Ed's Place. I think they will speak for themselves.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*pic.#2*


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*pic.#3*

:smoking:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*they start to get wild*

Now this is a flywheel!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*information*

This is what is written under the flywheel.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*rocket man*

he has so much on display outside it is amazing.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*What I call a Real engine*

Check out the size of this monster.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The winter's Family*

Have been in the railroad recovery business for years.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Ed's*

Merry-Go- Round


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

140,000 pound flywheel........ I'm at a loss for words....


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yikes*

Even his mailbox!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here's a steamer*

Check out the length of this baby.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Slip…

Is there any information on what that flywheel was originally used for?
If I were to guess, I would say is was on an old ship engine.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Even the Family pond gets into the act*

They call it a pond, I call it a lake. It is over 800 acres.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*When The weather warms up*

I will go see Ed and have him give me the grand tour, as I am only showing you guys the stuff he has outside. There are about 100 buildings and storage cars on the property.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Another Flywheel*

seems puny after the monster I first posted. The family were involved in most of the demolition of old industry around the Buffalo New York area. I am glad they had the forsight to sace some of the history.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Everywhere you look*

There is more to see.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*That is one big plow*

Another shot of the plow. The moldboard is over six feet tall.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Should I Keep going?*

I took 44 pics today.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Awsome pic's Slip.. My guess on the fly wheel something stationary, as say an early cable cars or ski lifts... Still love those pic's and can't wait until you get some more....

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Langford Railroad*

Not sure how he brought all the locomotives and rail cars home. There in no railroad no miles. I have not even sarted on the other side of the road or shot pictures of his water wheels.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Every Year*

at the county fait you can count on maybe a dozen working steamers from the winters.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Does this fella operate a museum? I mean like if I plan a trip out there on a Saturday , do I pay a few $$ admission and get a tour? or is it more like he just collects stuff and talks to whoever shows up if he has time, and if he isn't around, then I'm out of luck?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*good question*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Does this fella operate a museum? I mean like if I plan a trip out there on a Saturday , do I pay a few $$ admission and get a tour? or is it more like he just collects stuff and talks to whoever shows up if he has time, and if he isn't around, then I'm out of luck? *


 I do know he sure will take you around if he is there. I am only ten miles from the place so have not thought much about your questions but will make an effort to find out. He is in driving distance for you almost. Langford New York is towards the southwest corner of the state. I do not believe he takes money he just loves big big toys . If you are going to take a drive up do it on a week end when there are pulls going on. Langford Tractor pulls run the big boys and all size pulls. They have for over 40 years. The pulling grounds are only a half mile up the street.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for posting the great pictures Slip! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------

